# Sofa Cushion Stuffing



## Le Makh 71 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone help? I have a 2&3 seater sofa where the cushions that make the sofa have completely worn out. Does anyone know where I can get the cushions re-stuffed at a reasonable price. This will help me from buying a new sofa. Thanks.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

There are a few places in Satwa, on plant street, to do this.


----------



## Le Makh 71 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Hello..*

Do you know if they do one users as most of them are for wholesale only...Appreciate your help.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

They will do anything you want! I can't remember the name of the place I went, but if you are coming from Iranian hospital down plant st, it is about halfway down on the right side. They had big bags of beans for beanbags out front. I think it's amwit or something like that - I remember that on first glance it looked like armpit  they will pick up your sofa, restful it and return it to you!


----------

